# A sanidade do aquecimento global e de Al Gore



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2008 às 18:34)

*Czech President Calls Man-Made Global Warming a Myth, Questions Al Gore’s Sanity*

As the media, the left, and the United Nations become more and more strident about a supposed scientific consensus surrounding anthropogenic global warming, more and more dissenters speak out against the junk science involved in this mythology.

The most recent was Vaclav Klaus, the President of the Czech Republic. 

In an interview with "Hospodářské noviny," a Czech economics daily, Klaus made the following observations (emphasis mine throughout):

Global warming is a false myth and every serious person and scientist says so. It is not fair to refer to the U.N. panel. IPCC is not a scientific institution: it's a political body, a sort of non-government organization of green flavor. It's neither a forum of neutral scientists nor a balanced group of scientists. These people are politicized scientists who arrive there with a one-sided opinion and a one-sided assignment. 

I couldn’t agree more. Klaus marvelously continued:

Also, it's an undignified slapstick that people don't wait for the full report in May 2007 but instead respond, in such a serious way, to the summary for policymakers where all the "but's" are scratched, removed, and replaced by oversimplified theses.This is clearly such an incredible failure of so many people, from journalists to politicians. If the European Commission is instantly going to buy such a trick, we have another very good reason to think that the countries themselves, not the Commission, should be deciding about similar issues.

The interviewer asked: “How do you explain that there is no other comparably senior statesman in Europe who would advocate this viewpoint? No one else has such strong opinions...”

Klaus answered: “My opinions about this issue simply are strong. Other top-level politicians do not express their global warming doubts because a whip of political correctness strangles their voice.”

Another interesting question: "Don't you believe that we're ruining our planet?"

Klaus’s marvelous answer:

Perhaps only Mr Al Gore may be saying something along these lines: a sane person can't. I don't see any ruining of the planet, I have never seen it, and I don't think that a reasonable and serious person could say such a thing. Look: you represent the economic media so I expect a certain economical erudition from you. My book will answer these questions. For example, we know that there exists a huge correlation between the care we give to the environment on one side and the wealth and technological prowess on the other side. It's clear that the poorer the society is, the more brutally it behaves with respect to Nature, and vice versa.• It's also true that there exist social systems that are damaging Nature - by eliminating private ownership and similar things - much more than the freer societies. These tendencies become important in the long run. They unambiguously imply that today, on February 8th, 2007, Nature is protected uncomparably more than on February 8th ten years ago or fifty years ago or one hundred years ago.

Fascinating. Let’s hope more political leaders around the world free themselves from the current bounds of political correctness and join the groundswell that recognize this junk science for what it is.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

(TRADUÇÃO do altavista)

*Presidente checo Chamada Sintético aquecimento global um mito, sanidade de Al Gore das perguntas*

Enquanto os meios, a esquerda, e os United Nations se tornam cada vez mais estridentes sobre um aquecimento global antropogénico circunvizinho do consenso científico suposto, cada vez mais os dissonantes falam para fora de encontro à ciência da sucata envolvida nesta mitologia.

O mais recente era Vaclav Klaus, presidente da república checa. 

Em uma entrevista com o “Hospodářské noviny,” uma economia checa diária, Klaus fêz as seguintes observações (mina da ênfase por toda parte):

O aquecimento global é um mito falso e cada pessoa e cientista sérios dizem assim. Não é justo referir o painel do U.N. IPCC não é uma instituição científica: é um corpo político, uma sorte da organização não-governamental do sabor verde. É nem um fórum de cientistas neutros nem um grupo equilibrado de cientistas. Estes povos são os cientistas politicized que chegam lá com uma opinião unilateral e uma atribuição unilateral. 

Eu não poderia concordar mais. Klaus continuou maravilhosa:

Também, é uma palhaçada undignified que os povos não esperem o relatório minucioso em maio 2007 mas para responder preferivelmente, em uma maneira tão séria, ao sumário para os responsáveis políticos onde todos os “mas” são riscados, removidos, e substituídos por teses demasiadamente simplificadas. Esta é claramente uma falha tão incrível de tão muitos povos, dos journalistas aos políticos. Se a Comissão Européia está indo imediatamente comprar tal truque, nós temos uma outra muito boa razão pensar que os países eles mesmos, não a comissão, devem decidir sobre edições similares.

O entrevistador pediu: “Como você explica que não há nenhum outro homem político comparàvel sênior em Europa que advogaria este ponto de vista? Ninguém mais tem tais opiniões fortes…”

Klaus respondeu: “Minhas opiniões sobre esta edição são simplesmente fortes. Outros políticos top-level não expressam suas dúvidas do aquecimento global porque um chicote da exatidão política estrangula sua voz.”

Uma outra pergunta interessante: “Você não acredita que nós estamos arruinando nosso planeta?”

Resposta maravilhosa de Klaus:

Talvez somente o Sr. Al Gore pode dizer algo ao longo destas linhas: uma pessoa sã não pode. Eu não ver nenhuma ruína do planeta, eu nunca vi-o, e eu não penso que uma pessoa razoável e séria poderia dizer tal coisa. Olhe: você representa os meios econômicos assim que eu espero algum erudição econômico de você. Meu livro responderá a estas perguntas. Por exemplo, nós sabemos que existe uma correlação enorme entre o cuidado que nós damos ao ambiente em um lado e à aptidão do riqueza e a tecnologico no outro lado. É desobstruído que mais pobre a sociedade é, mais brutal se comporta no que diz respeito à natureza, e reciprocamente. • É igualmente verdadeiro que existe os sistemas sociais que estão danificando a natureza - eliminando a posse confidencial e coisas similares - muito mais do que as sociedades mais livres. Estas tendências tornam-se importantes a longo prazo. Implicam inequìvoca que hoje, fevereiro em 8o, 2007, natureza está protegido uncomparably mais do que fevereiro em 8o dez anos há ou cinqüênta anos há ou cem anos há.

Fascinar. Deixe-nos esperar uns líderes mais políticos em torno do mundo livre eles mesmos dos limites atuais da exatidão política e juntar-se ao engrandecimento que reconhecem esta ciência da sucata para o que é.

http://newsbusters.org/node/10773

Eu já não digo nada, já sabem qual a minha opnião, viva o frio


----------

